# Seeking Info on breeding pair of Albino Corydoras CatFish/ rearing eggs/fry



## LessThanJoe0220 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello - I recently bought my niece a small 10 gallon tank with lights/filter all in one - i myself have many tanks of fish and reptiles - but i am posting to gain more knowledge of her breeding Cories - i am certain they are a breeding male/female other tank mates include (2) african dwarf frogs and (1) Phantom Tetra had 2 others but they passed on... i don't want to over stock the tank since it is only a ten gallon... but i noticed the behavior of the cats and searched for eggs among the glass and surely enough found a cluster and reared them into a smaller tank with air-stone - i have been researching the 3-5 days of hatching but if anyone had any other tips or info please help me out im a little rusty with cories and breeding -:fish:


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

remove the eggs from the glass with a razor blade.put them in another container..you got that part perfect.. i might add some anti-fungal agent.... temp should be around 80 or so... once fry are free swimming they will need a very fine food.these are available at your lfs... you could also squeeze in some sponge grunge for them to snack on... take a well seasoned sponge filter and give it a couple of good squeezes into the fry tank..change 50% of the water daily in anything less than 5 gallons...


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I recommend hatching out live baby brine shrimp for the fry. Otherwise use frozen cyclops...as they sink to the bottom. Use both foods sparingly, as a little bit goes a long way.
Rich


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

wow good luck less than joe... my cories have spawned nemerous times and i can never keep fungus away long enough for the eggs to hatch.. ive tryed it all except methalane blue or whatever its called.. the blue stuff.. be careful not to crush ANY eggs.. the broken egg will bring on the fungus
if this time dosnt turn out right.. to bring on spawning.. let your tank sit for about a week (let water evaporate) till it looks like it could use 1-2 more gallons.. then add slightly cooler water (no more that a couple of degrees) and leave them alone for a day or two (my cories would always spawn when i wasnt arround for a day or two) make sure to check your tank daily though and feed them a variety of food when you prepping them.. be careful.. the fungus comes on within a day or two.. good luck at your attempts.. i never had much sucsess.


----------



## gabigail (Mar 20, 2009)

don't quote me on this.....but I think I read somewhere that the only way to breed cories is to throw a bunch into a pond and wait....

I'd be interested to know the answer as well, as I can never have enough cories!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when i set my cories up to breed i will put 15 or 20 into a 20 long.. set temp at 82 degrees(there are exceptions to this)... feed them good for about a week...when i am ready to pull the trigger; i will unplug the heater one evening and do a 40% water change; with the new water being 8-10 degrees cooler than the tank water... then i will plug the heater back in before i go to work in the morning..once they are done spawning; i will remove the adults and put them back in their original tank.. or into another spawning tank to get them ready for the next spawn..

whith my barbatus; i maintain them at 68-72 degrees...feed them well..do the water change i take the memp down to about 65...


----------

